# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Bạn đồng hành 'đa di năng' trong các chuyến đi 'bụi'

## Meoluoi9x

*Đã chuẩn bị kỹ càng nhưng vẫn bị thiếu đồ hay gặp thời tiết thất thường, hãy thử vận dụng những kinh nghiệm nhỏ sau đây để chuyến đi thành công.

Túi nilon trong nhiều trường hợp*

Túi nilon đựng đồ: Đây là công dụng lớn nhất của túi nilon. Hãy cất quần áo trong những túi nilon sạch rồi mới cho vào balo hay túi. Những chiếc túi nilon bảo đảm cho bạn đồ đạc sẽ không bị mưa ướt hay bị mùi khi nhét vào những ôtô.

Túi nilon làm thùng đựng nước: Trong những trường hợp phải nấu nướng giữa trời, chiếc túi nilon sẽ giúp bạn lấy nước và giữ nước cho cả buổi ăn chơi.

Túi nilon bọc chân: Nếu chẳng may bạn không mang ủng đi mưa, hãy làm hai chiếc túi nilon bọc lại đôi giày, vừa giữ cho giày đỡ ướt, vừa bảo vệ đôi chân. Túi nilon cũng nên bọc lại đầu gối, để tránh bị lạnh gối khi gặp mưa.

Túi nilon bọc đồ: Công dụng của túi nilon dùng cho mùa mưa rõ ràng nhất, hãy bọc hết balo hay túi của bạn trong túi nilon, để bạn có thể yên tâm chạy xe mà không lo mưa ướt hay bụi bẩn.

Túi nilon làm áo mưa: Một túi nilon to, có thể là túi rác sạch, cắt bỏ đầu và hai tay, vậy là ta đã có một chiếc áo mưa đơn giản cho trời mưa nhỏ.



Dù bạn đã chuẩn bị rất kĩ vẫn có thể thiếu xót khi mang đồ.
*Những miếng bìa carton hữu ích*

Bìa carton đệm yên xe: những chiếc yên thường hơi bị trơn, nhất là vào mùa đông mặc quần áo dày cộm. Hãy lót một tấm bìa ở dưới để yên xe được rộng hơn và đỡ ma sát khiến bạn luôn cảm giác bị trượt ra khỏi yên xe nếu bạn "phượt" bằng xe máy.

Bìa carton làm đệm ngồi: Tiện cả đôi đường, đến khi nghỉ chân đâu đó dọc đường, hãy lôi chiếc bìa trên yên xuống đất, vậy là bạn đã có một ghế ngồi sạch sẽ.

Bìa carton giữ ấm: Đừng chê một miếng bìa, nó vô cùng quan trọng nếu chẳng may bạn nhỡ độ đường và phải ngủ lại ngoài trời. Những chiếc bìa đặt dưới lưng sẽ giúp bạn đỡ lạnh hơn rất nhiều khi trời lạnh như thế này.

*Giấy báo 'đa di năng'*

Giữ ấm: Trong trường hợp bạn thấy mình vẫn chưa đủ ấm, hãy dùng báo chặn ngực, cài áo chặt, những tờ báo sẽ giúp bạn phần nào cản gió khi đi đường trường lạnh giá.

Hút ẩm: Đôi giày về bị ẩm mưa mà bạn lại không có máy sấy, hãy vo báo, nhét đầy trong giày. Qua một đêm, giấy báo sẽ giúp giày của bạn đỡ ẩm hơn rất nhiều.



Giữ ấm đôi chân đặc biệt quan trọng khi bạn đi đường dài.
*Chai nước suối sành điệu*

Cắt chai ra làm đôi, vậy là bạn đã có hai chiếc cốc tiện dụng cho một buổi café, trà đạo hay một bữa ăn ấm cúng giữa đèo.

*Tất chân ấm đôi tay*

Một đôi găng tay mà bạn lại quên trong hành lý, trong khi tất chân lại mang đi nhiều, đừng lo, hãy lấy một đôi tất sạch, đo và trọc thủng hai lỗ ngón cái, vậy là bạn đã có một đôi găng tay vừa giữ ấm lại vừa giữ sạch.

*Giặt đồ*

Thay vì phải mang bột giặt cho thêm nặng hành lý, hãy sử dụng dầu gội đầu hay xà bông tắm mang theo. Đồ đạc thơm phức mà không cần xả qua nhiều nước như giặt bột giặt.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

